# Bama player busted with pot in Dorm



## weagle (Oct 13, 2014)

I guess this is real:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-yields-112-grams-of-marijuana-4600-in-search

Bama TE Kurt Freitag busted with pot.

As far as I am concerned the team should handle discipline internally with regard to breaking training rules and the rest should be left up to law enforcement.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2014)

I say cut him loose and let Gus have him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I say cut him loose and let Gus have him.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Another one for the GUS Bus. If I'm not mistaken this is a Georgia kid too. Buford I think.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 13, 2014)

We know this kid and his family.  What a waste of talent.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Oct 13, 2014)

> According to court documents, no charges have been filed against Freitag, though the cash and marijuana were seized at his Bryant Hall dormitory.



Huh?  Thats felony amount and also evidence of distribution......
If he wasn't a football player they'd throw him under the jail by now


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2014)

What is it with the kids from GA.?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2014)

swampstalker24 said:


> Huh?  Thats felony amount and also evidence of distribution......
> If he wasn't a football player they'd throw him under the jail by now



The 113gms is just under 4 oz. so i'm not sure thats a felony amount. That would explain the "give me the money, give me the pot" and you won't be charged scenario.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> What is it with the kids from GA.?



Better known as the Colorado of the east.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2014)

Stupid kids!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2014)

swampstalker24 said:


> Huh?  Thats felony amount and also evidence of distribution......
> If he wasn't a football player they'd throw him under the jail by now





maybe maybe not


T


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> What is it with the kids from GA.?



The really stupid ones play for out of state teams. What does that say about those out of state teams?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> What is it with the kids from GA.?





they love freedom, liberty and the constitution???


T


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2014)

Throwback said:


> they love freedom, liberty and the constitution???
> 
> 
> T



I think they have a bigger affinity for money bombs. And bongs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2014)

I think there is a difference in a consumer than a  distributer or both as it seems to be in this case.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Oct 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The 113gms is just under 4 oz. so i'm not sure thats a felony amount. That would explain the "give me the money, give me the pot" and you won't be charged scenario.



Yea, you're right... apparently the threshold is 2.2lbs in Alabama...

But god forbid you get a second offense of selling it..... that's a mandatory life sentence!!

http://www.theweedblog.com/marijuana-policy-in-alabama/


----------



## Buzz (Oct 13, 2014)

These sure are different times these days than when I was in school... grins...


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 13, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> What is it with the kids from GA.?




I agree, kids from Georgia are a bad fit at bama.  Saban should just quit recruiting the state of Georgia all together!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2014)

Dang! That turf toe must be a hurtin' son of a gun!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang! That turf toe must be a hurtin' son of a gun!



No doubt.  He had to be selling.  There is no reason to have 4 oz. of weed, even for someone who smokes a ton.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> No doubt.  He had to be selling.  There is no reason to have 4 oz. of weed, even for someone who smokes a ton.



The only reason he had4 oz. of weed is because he hadnt delivered to his teammates yet....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> The only reason he had4 oz. of weed is because he hadnt delivered to his teammates yet....



Maybe he was going to make a batch of Bacari Rambo brownies!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Maybe he was going to make a batch of Bacari Rambo brownies!



You know what he may have been the one that supplied the Ole Miss boy he's from Gwinnett county to....


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 13, 2014)

The phrase "men who live in glass houses" comes to mind.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2014)

you know auburn spent the night at the capstone hotel in Ttown before traveling to Starkeville. He was probably planning on making a buck or two off of Nick Marshall and company.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> The phrase "men who live in glass houses" comes to mind.



Name another player who was selling?

The phrase "you have no clue what you're talking about" comes to mind.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2014)

It will be handled internally, that is all.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow... a QP of weed in Bama is a misdemeanor?  I dont believe it.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Oct 14, 2014)

The weed was purely medicinal. For his turf toe.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> No doubt.  He had to be selling.  There is no reason to have 4 oz. of weed, even for someone who smokes a ton.



The $4500 cash in his room might also lead one to think this was more than his personal stash.


----------



## srb (Oct 14, 2014)

Na/Na 
Product&$$..........


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 15, 2014)

Did I hear that right?  He wasn't arrested?  Perhaps ESPN and Pawwwwwwwl should camp out in Birmingham.

Apparently, the BPD treats Bama players differently.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Apparently, the BPD treats Bama players differently.



Kind of like the police down in Tally!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Did I hear that right?  He wasn't arrested?  Perhaps ESPN and Pawwwwwwwl should camp out in Birmingham.
> 
> Apparently, the BPD treats Bama players differently.



Some police look out for the players and some don't.

Danny Kanell was on ESPN the other day and he said when he was in school, the cops were out to get the players.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of like the police down in Tally!!



Difference is...... This story doesn't lead SportsCenter, PTI, Around the Horn, CFB Live, CFB Daily, Mike and Mike, First Take, SEC Nation.........


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Some police look out for the players and some don't.



This is the dirty little secret that no one wants to talk about.  This isn't unique to any college, or even high schools.

I know that we have some Dawg fans who love to say that the Athens PD doesn't look after UGA players, but I find that hard to believe.

You can't claim nothing is covered up.....because you don't hear about it.  That's the very definition of covering it up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jimmy Ray said:


> The weed was purely medicinal. For his turf toe.



Welcome Back Randy.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 18, 2015)

Has he been charged yet?


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Out of control program full of pot heads and law breakers, the HC should be fired. What a shame!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 18, 2015)

yep. they need to clean house at fsu and miss state.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 18, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Has he been charged yet?



Nope. Wonder how much that set Saban back?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Don't care at all about this, but if the cops busted me and confiscated a quarter pound of weed and $4500 cash, then said bye, I am moonwalking on the roof with glee.  And I wouldn't care what Saban did to me.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 18, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> The cops busted me and confiscated a quarter pound of weed and $4500 cash, then said bye, I am moonwalking on the roof.



Al fixed...


----------



## Throwback (Mar 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope. Wonder how much that set Saban back?



Why Ike -----whatever do you mean?


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 22, 2015)

I just scanned the updated Bama roster and he was not on it. Maybe he got picked up by the Gus bus.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I just scanned the updated Bama roster and he was not on it. Maybe he got picked up by the Gus bus.



Yep. He gone.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 22, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I know that we have some Dawg fans who love to say that the Athens PD doesn't look after UGA players, but I find that hard to believe.



Believe it.  

Even the UGA PD doesn't give the players a break.

Jan Kemp cast a long shadow.

Check with Isiah Crowell.  If there was ever a situation where there was "no harm, no foul" and the police went out of their way, that was it.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. He gone.



But not arrested for drug dealing right?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Throwback said:


> But not arrested for drug dealing right?



Not that i could tell. He never played another down with the Tide after this happened. I don't know if the DA settled for confiscation, didn't have enough evidence to tie him to the case, or he plea bargained out as a first time offender. 
Not condoning it by ay means, but with no case filed by now, it's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 23, 2015)

From what I understand, the kid is still at Bama and still part of the football team.  While no deal was formally announced, there was a substantial number of arrests that followed his arrest.  Word around campus is that he assisted the authorities in the arrests of everyone he was selling to...AND WAS SELLING FOR HIM.  To make a long story short, he's not only a drug dealer...he's a snitch.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2015)

alphachief said:


> From what I understand, the kid is still at Bama and still part of the football team.  While no deal was formally announced, there was a substantial number of arrests that followed his arrest.  Word around campus is that he assisted the authorities in the arrests of everyone he was selling to...AND WAS SELLING FOR HIM.  To make a long story short, he's not only a drug dealer...he's a snitch.



definite fsu or auburn material then.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 23, 2015)

alphachief said:


> From what I understand, the kid is still at Bama and still part of the football team.  While no deal was formally announced, there was a substantial number of arrests that followed his arrest.  Word around campus is that he assisted the authorities in the arrests of everyone he was selling to...AND WAS SELLING FOR HIM.  To make a long story short, he's not only a drug dealer...he's a snitch.



As I said, I pulled the updated roster for 2015 and he is not listed. How ironic that an FSU fan can call someone, who has not been convicted of anything, a drug dealer. Isn't  innocent until proven guilty the premise that you guys stood on with JW? Now, I am a logical thinker and think that yeah, he is probably guilty. However, maybe he was set up kinda like you FSU people like to think JW was. Regardless, it appears that Saban has dismissed him from the team based on the 2015 roster.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Mar 23, 2015)

MAN!! I'm out of weed anybody got Freitag's number


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 23, 2015)

fairhope said:


> As I said, I pulled the updated roster for 2015 and he is not listed. How ironic that an FSU fan can call someone, who has not been convicted of anything, a drug dealer. Isn't  innocent until proven guilty the premise that you guys stood on with JW? Now, I am a logical thinker and think that yeah, he is probably guilty. However, maybe he was set up kinda like you FSU people like to think JW was. Regardless, it appears that Saban has dismissed him from the team based on the 2015 roster.



Is that what they call a "double standard"?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 23, 2015)

alphachief said:


> From what I understand, the kid is still at Bama and still part of the football team.  While no deal was formally announced, there was a substantial number of arrests that followed his arrest.  Word around campus is that he assisted the authorities in the arrests of everyone he was selling to...AND WAS SELLING FOR HIM.  To make a long story short, he's not only a drug dealer...he's a snitch.



Here's a link to Bama's spring roster, explain "From what I understand, the kid is still at Bama and still part of the football team."

Based on your comments, you know more about what's going on at Bama than the people at Bama; got a link or are you just making stuff up?


----------



## alphachief (Mar 24, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Here's a link to Bama's spring roster, explain "From what I understand, the kid is still at Bama and still part of the football team."
> 
> Based on your comments, you know more about what's going on at Bama than the people at Bama; got a link or are you just making stuff up?



No, I know as much as the people at Bama.  We'll revisit this issue in the Fall.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't care what you do


----------



## alphachief (Mar 25, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I don't care what you do



You brought it up cowboy, not me.  By the way, his longtime girlfriend is my daughters roommate...Dudley Cant Do-Right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2015)

chill out guys.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 25, 2015)

WEll Tonto, I Also Know Somebody Who Knows Somebody Who Knows Somebody Who Knows Somebody Who Sez,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 25, 2015)

alphachief said:


> You brought it up cowboy, not me.  By the way, his longtime girlfriend is my daughters roommate...Dudley Cant Do-Right.



NO SELF RESPECTING, POT SMOKING, DOPE DEALING JOCK is going to limit himself to one girlfriend...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 25, 2015)

How do y'all know he wasn't just working on a extra credit assignment, in his Merchandising 101 class?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 25, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> How do y'all know he wasn't just working on a extra credit assignment, in his Merchandising 101 class?



It was Business Management, according to someone who told me who said someone told them who someone told them.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 25, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It was Business Management, according to someone who told me who said someone told them who someone told them.



My bad, I heard he withdrew from taking a BM, and went straight on in to Merchandising instead.
Thanks for setting record straight. My info came from a student at an online defense attorney college.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 25, 2015)

Has he been charged yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2015)

I heard he's chief water boy at LSU now.
They call him Bobby.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 25, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Has he been charged yet?



Yes he was charged but not for the pot. He was charged with giving false information to Harry Potter AKA Gus Malzahn about Jeremy Johnsons abilities as a QB. Looks like everyone was all in.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 25, 2015)

By the way, the kid in question has walked away from football and is no longer on the team.  A real waste of talent as he could have really been a good player...had he not screwed things up so badly.


----------

